# Cottonwood in Durango town run



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

I am up to help with anyone that wants to help remove the cottonwood that fell in the river above main street bridge. I have a dry suit, chainsaw and lots of rope. It looks like a big heavy pig


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

i would contact the city of durango before removing it. seems like they have removed trees that fell there in the past. if they are not going to remove it, i am willing to help out.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I am in if you need more hands. I have a drysuit, and rope/pulleys ect. If the city will take care of it... Sounds good. Not sure who took out the one that fell in the same place last season.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*I have a call in to the Trails and open space division*

Mary Beth with the Trails and open space division is checking on if the City is going to remove the tree. City Operations laughed when I called them.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*City is out*

Talked with Ron Moore from the Parks and Rec Department and he confirms that the city does not remove trees from the river. I stopped by Four Corners and was told how the last tree was removed, It was not by our tax dollars. It is iced in now, But I am ready to lend a hand when the going gets good.


----------



## duck (Nov 4, 2008)

Wait and see it the spring run off moves it, if not fire and rescue removed one downstream a few years ago, but only after people were getting hurt on it.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't want to wait until someone is hurt.


----------



## spwitherspoon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ive been looking at that too. I'd be willing to help as well.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*It looks like we have the crew.*

I will go by and talk to the land owner tomorrow, fish hatchery, Due to I think they have MLK day off. I will report back and lets start a plan


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

don't you have dynomite down there?

maybe that's the Idaho way. 

Blow that shit up.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Your Right, sh!t or get off the pot*

Ok, this weekend Saturday is overcast and Sunday will be partly cloudy. I would rather do it Sunday at noon with parking in the city park-parking lot. I am not going to ask permission but rather forgiveness and just get it done. I am for cleaning up the stuff in the river and leaving that big pig of a tree trunk right where it lays. I was planning on cutting it into pieces that we could haul out. I have access to a large burn pile that it could be dumped in.
Give me some input


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

don't you have dynomite down there?

maybe that's the Idaho way. 

Blow that shit up.


----------



## mountainjah (Jun 21, 2010)

rpludwig said:


> Give me some input


I think one of the outfitters or an associate thereof will take care of that lumber in the spring. Don't hurt yourself on that ice.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

if your going for it this sunday let me know and i'll lend a helping hand to get it out. keep us posted on your plans


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

If you go to the hatchery, ask for Riley. I gave him a heads up that local boaters might be coming by to look at a downed tree and possibly remove. Please be professional and understand if access is denied. 303 permits through the corps are often required for in river work and may be applicable here. Make sure another local boating entity isn't already planning on working on this, but the hatchery didn't seem as if they've been contacted yet (assuming its really on their property). Good luck, be safe.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Sometimes things just need taken care of without fanfare or spectacle.......


----------



## ilanarama (Jun 25, 2010)

The tree's still there...


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Larger Tree up river*

A larger tree has snapped off above train bridge, river left. 1/3 of the river is blocked easy to go around, just kinda shocking to see as you round the gravel bar by the Trailer park. Tree above main st bridge was sliced and diced.


----------



## Dwave (Mar 23, 2009)

eh Ludwig, nice work on the cottonwood. got the story from M today. at a boy!!!!!


----------

